# Boat ramps in Galveston



## MikeK321 (Jun 4, 2011)

Coming down from Robinson, TX on August 12-14, staying in Texas City. New to the area and am looking for a boat ramp that is somewhat secure. I found a place to launch off Exit 4 on Tiki Island next to Fat Boys Bait Camp. Anyone know if this is a good place to launch? Planning to fish in the bay and if the weather is good, maybe make it out to the gulf. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

fatboys is a good place to laucnh however West bay and that area is full of oyster beds and shallow spots and I would not recommend boating in that area unless you are familiar with the area

Eagle point marinais just north of Texas city and allows you acces to the midbay areas and you really dont have much to worry about as far as navigation is concerned.

If you are new to our bay system that is where I would recommend

good luck


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Moses Lake is a great place as well. Fish the lake, hit the dike, then into east bay... Pretty much centrally located as well. The burgers are pretty good as well


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Somewhat Secure?*

Only one place comes to mind that meets this criteria. Galveston YAcht Basin. It will cost you $10.00, but it is secure. Everywhere else, Park At Your Own Risk.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

McIII said:


> Only one place comes to mind that meets this criteria. Galveston YAcht Basin. It will cost you $10.00, but it is secure. Everywhere else, Park At Your Own Risk.


As far as security goes I would have to agree that the yacht basin is the most secure. I personally have never had any problems at fatboys, eagle point or any of the launch locations. But break ins can happen anywhere.


----------



## MikeK321 (Jun 4, 2011)

Not too worried about break-ins, just worried that when I come back to the ramp, my trailer may be taken advantage of. Mainly, fished the east coast of Virginia Beach and Atlantic Ocean to 30 miles out. Had problems with people sabotaging your trailer or taking you buddy bearings. The other thing is my trailer and boat are still registered in Virginia. My boat is pretty well rigged with a Garmin 498C GPS/DS and VHF radio. What channels do you rec fisherman monitor while out on the water? I prefer to use 68 for basic contact of other boats. Thanks for all your recommendations and I will look into each and every one of those possible places to launch. Tight lines to you all!


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

If you are staying in Texas City then you should launch at the Texas City Dike. It's probably one of the top 5 launches in Texas and it puts you in the middle of just about any where you would want to go in the Galveston Bay system. I believe it's $5 on the weekends but free Mon-Thur.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

x2 on the Dike for launch , but iffy on security. It has gotton better since we dont hear of too many more break ins.

If you launch out of Eagle Pt, and are heading east. Be aware of Todds Dump. Make your seld aware of where the reef is otherwise you u feel it another way.

It runs east \ west and it about 200 yrd from EP and strecthes maybe a 1/4 mile. Also watch out for the Pipes on the port side if you are going out from that way.

Grab a map of the bay from academy as well

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/maps/images/ltgalv_bay.gif


----------



## MikeK321 (Jun 4, 2011)

I ordered some charts from Capt Segull and have downloaded some of what Capt Dave sent to me. Thanks for the heads up, I'm wanting to fish and become familiar with the Galveston Bay area, then work my way out to the gulf. I've fished up and down the coast of VA and NC chasing the stripers and macks in the ocean to fishing 30 miles off shore deep dropping for sea bass, tilefish, and big bluefish. Not many obstacles to come in contact with except for a log or two. Hope to see you on the water. My boat name is the Sierra Mist, a 2006 Pro-Line 21 Walk, blue and white, Honda 150 OB.


----------

